# Ukraine votes to give citizens right to keep and bear arms



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 23, 2022)

They're readying for total war.  This is why disarming the populace is fucking stupid.









						Ukraine MPs vote to allow civilians to carry firearms amid 'existing threats'
					

Ukraine's parliament on Wednesday voted to approve in the first reading a draft law which gives permission to Ukrainians to carry firearms and act in self-defence.




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## night_son (Feb 23, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're readying for total war.  This is why disarming the populace is fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great on its surface, and while I absolutely believe in the inherent right of all people to defend their lives and freedom by any means available and necessary, this particular development could lead to some ugly consequences in the end. Everyone points to the Taliban as the poster children for a relatively small, ragtag, primitively armed _citizen_ force backing down or defeating a First World, state of the art foreign army. While this is true to a limited extent, both the Taliban and Afghan civilian men, women and children have paid a very high price in lives lost to British, Soviet and American invaders, over the last century. 

Similarly, if the average Ukraine civilian neighborhood or village arms themselves and goes out to meet regular Russian Army forces, they will suffer catastrophic casualties. That's not to say I myself wouldn't prefer to go down fighting if Pennsylvania was invaded tomorrow by foreign enemy forces—because I absolutely would rather fight and die on my feet rather than suffer on my knees in bondage. All I'm saying is that Russian military forces might target Ukrainian civilians they would have otherwise overlooked, had those civilians not decided to take potshots at them.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 24, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're readying for total war.  This is why disarming the populace is fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah.....should have happened about 20 years ago....but likely they listened to the idiots like we have here on U.S.messageboard who keep telling us we don't need guns....

*Indeed. The advantage of having a well-armed population is diminished a little when that population has been empowered to bear arms a few days before the Russians invade. Gutowski is correct to say that:*



> *the history of warfare is rife with examples of smaller, weaker, and less organized forces besting even the greatest militaries in the world. From the American Revolution to Vietnam, Iraq, and multiple wars in Afghanistan, it isn’t difficult to find templates for how a Ukrainian resistance could eventually prevail if Russia attempts to capture and hold it.*


*But the chances of an effective resistance would be higher if there were more guns in circulation and more Ukrainians who were accustomed to using them. Whatever other problems may be attached to the United States’s extremely high rate of gun-ownership, a lack of familiarity with firearms is not among them. Hell, I suspect that, if pushed, the State of Florida could fight off an invasion simply by relying on a handful of my neighbors and the contents of my safe.*









						Next Time, Bear Arms Earlier | National Review
					

The chances of an effective resistance would be higher if there were more guns in circulation and more Ukrainians who were accustomed to using them.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 24, 2022)

night_son said:


> Sounds great on its surface, and while I absolutely believe in the inherent right of all people to defend their lives and freedom by any means available and necessary, this particular development could lead to some ugly consequences in the end. Everyone points to the Taliban as the poster children for a relatively small, ragtag, primitively armed _citizen_ force backing down or defeating a First World, state of the art foreign army. While this is true to a limited extent, both the Taliban and Afghan civilian men, women and children have paid a very high price in lives lost to British, Soviet and American invaders, over the last century.
> 
> Similarly, if the average Ukraine civilian neighborhood or village arms themselves and goes out to meet regular Russian Army forces, they will suffer catastrophic casualties. That's not to say I myself wouldn't prefer to go down fighting if Pennsylvania was invaded tomorrow by foreign enemy forces—because I absolutely would rather fight and die on my feet rather than suffer on my knees in bondage. All I'm saying is that Russian military forces might target Ukrainian civilians they would have otherwise overlooked, had those civilians not decided to take potshots at them.




What do you mean "might?"   Attacking civilians is standard operating procedure for leftists like this....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 24, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're readying for total war.  This is why disarming the populace is fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ukraine officially has more rights than Americans.

The next president that we put in office is going to do the same. Machine guns for everybody God dammit.


----------



## Abatis (Feb 24, 2022)

Just think of the good startt they would have if the guns and other arms we gave to the Taliban, could have been shuttled to the Uky's


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 24, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're readying for total war.  This is why disarming the populace is fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ukrainian military is no match against the might of the Russian military.  The only long-term solution to Zelensky's Russian problem is to do what the Afghani's did against Russia and the United States, relentless guerilla warfare.  Dig tunnels into Hungary and Poland. Have munitions smuggled in.  Hit and run.  Hit and run.  Run explosive filled vehicles into Russian checkpoints.  Assassinate pro-Russian politicians and sympathizers.  Clandestinely enter into Russia and attack them on their own home front.  Wear them down over time.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 24, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> The Ukrainian military is no match against the might of the Russian military.  The only long-term solution to Zelensky's Russian problem is to do what the Afghani's did against Russia and the United States, relentless guerilla warfare.  Dig tunnels into Hungary and Poland. Have munitions smuggled in.  Hit and run.  Hit and run.  Run explosive filled vehicles into Russian checkpoints.  Assassinate pro-Russian politicians and sympathizers.  Clandestinely enter into Russia and attack them on their own home front.  Wear them down over time.


They might be a match.  I don't know enough about Ukraine's army commanders to make the call.  Superior commanders can do a lot with inferior forces.  There are plenty examples of inferior forces defeating superior forces in a conventional war, using conventional tactics.  The Winter War, where Finland stomped a mud hole in the Soviets' asses is a perfect example.

The Russians aren't exactly in the perfect position, materially, or logistically.  For years they've packed spare parts to repair equipment and lacked wheeled assets to bring up the beans and bullets.  Last estimate I saw was that the Russians could only support a supply line 90 miles long before the rate of resupply starts to diminish.

It's like this: if resupply is 100% at 90 miles, then the rate drops to 66% at 120 miles; 33% at 150 miles.  The Russians run a huge risk of outrunning their supplies and becoming overextended.  Ukraine's dimensions are 786 miles x 346 miles.

If it was up to me, I would try to lure the Russians into becoming overextended, then hit them in the fucking teeth with some steel, then evelope and destroy those forward elements.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 24, 2022)

They say the population of Kiev is 3 million?  Every adult with several rifles 10 years ago?  Trained and ready to go……….Russia would be bled to leaving………

But…they bought the bullshit……..didn’t believe in a well armed population…..now they are paying the price.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 25, 2022)

That didn't age well.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 25, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're readying for total war.  This is why disarming the populace is fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This produced and baffling conundrum for you righties. 
On one hand you support the communists to embarrass Biden whilst you also support Ukraine arming themselves to fight communism.  

You're wedging yourselves now.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 25, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> This produced and baffling conundrum for you righties.
> On one hand you support the communists to embarrass Biden whilst you also support Ukraine arming themselves to fight communism.
> You're wedging yourselves now.


Thank you for further illustrating your ignorance, bigotry, and irrational fear.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 25, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're readying for total war.  This is why disarming the populace is fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many countries have disarmed their population?


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> That didn't age well.
> 
> View attachment 606881




See.............you are wrong....they aren't giving them AR-15s.........they are giving them AK-47s.....


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 25, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How many countries have disarmed their population?




Europe...Britain, France,..........the tiny selection of birding shotguns do not make your country armed.......you idiot....


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 25, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How many countries have disarmed their population?




Dipshit.....

There are over 3 million people in Kiev......if the able bodied men and women of Kiev had rifles, ammunition, and a plan, Putin could not have invaded their country.......then add in the rest of the country and you have more people shooting Russians than the entire Russian army.....do you understand how this is a fucking deterrent to invasion? 

If you can't hold the territory, you can fire missiles and bomb the cities all you want.....but holding the ground you take is impossible against a million armed citizens who are willing to shoot Russians....you moron...


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 25, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> This produced and baffling conundrum for you righties.
> On one hand you support the communists to embarrass Biden whilst you also support Ukraine arming themselves to fight communism.
> 
> You're wedging yourselves now.




Who supports the communists, you idiot....it is biden and the democrats who love china and putin...........obama, hilary, biden....they love communists, and we now find out biden gave China the intelligence on the Russian invasion and they gave that info to putin....

You idiot.....


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 25, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How many countries have disarmed their population?




Thank you democrats.......your example of releasing violent, repeat gun offenders has shown us in real time why we need guns...

Thank you putin...you and your invasion have demonstrated in real time why we need guns....and why Europe better get their dumb asses in gear and start gunning up........

The left in America and Russia gave us all a warning.....they are evil and will do evil things to the innocent if the innocent are unarmed....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 25, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> The Ukrainian military is no match against the might of the Russian military.  The only long-term solution to Zelensky's Russian problem is to do what the Afghani's did against Russia and the United States, relentless guerilla warfare.  Dig tunnels into Hungary and Poland. Have munitions smuggled in.  Hit and run.  Hit and run.  Run explosive filled vehicles into Russian checkpoints.  Assassinate pro-Russian politicians and sympathizers.  Clandestinely enter into Russia and attack them on their own home front.  Wear them down over time.


But for some reason, the leftists in America LOVE to argue that such tactics are IMPOSSIBLE and proceed to give us an inventory of American military equipment (the same shit used in Afghanistan).  

Are any of you commie leftists right about ANYTHING?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 25, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How many countries have disarmed their population?


Yours has.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 25, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How many countries have disarmed their population?


England, France, Australia, New Zealand, Russia, Ukraine (til now), Canada, Norway, Sweden, Mexico, Japan.  Speaking of Japan, when they we e planning for the U.S. invasion of the mainland, they were going arm the citizens with pikes, machetes and pitchforks.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 25, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> This produced and baffling conundrum for you righties.
> On one hand you support the communists to embarrass Biden whilst you also support Ukraine arming themselves to fight communism.
> 
> You're wedging yourselves now.


Quote me saying I support the Russians.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 25, 2022)

You almost gotta laugh that a crooked country aligned with the Russian concept that restricted the right to keep and bear arms, decided in their last governmental meeting to give out guns to anyone who wants them regardless of their criminal record after the shit done hit the fan.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 25, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Quote me saying I support the Russians.


I don't have to quote any one because that is my opinion and it's good enough for me. 

My point is perfectly correct and it is a conundrum. 
If you're not supporting the Russians, publically state exactly who you are supporting. I'll bet you don't. You don't have the courage. 
See how bold you are now.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 25, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Who supports the communists, you idiot....it is biden and the democrats who love china and putin...........obama, hilary, biden....they love communists, and we now find out biden gave China the intelligence on the Russian invasion and they gave that info to putin....
> 
> You idiot.....


Ok.  Stick your neck.out now and state who you are supporting in the Ukraine war. 
I'll bet you haven't got the guts. 

Because we know you are supporting Putin because you want Biden to be embarrassed. Now deny it dickhead.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 25, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> I don't have to quote any one because that is my opinion and it's good enough for me.
> My point is perfectly correct and it is a conundrum.
> If you're not supporting the Russians, publically state exactly who you are supporting. I'll bet you don't. You don't have the courage.
> See how bold you are now.


Thank you for further illustrating your ignorance, bigotry, and irrational fear.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 25, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Ok.  Stick your neck.out now and state who you are supporting in the Ukraine war.
> I'll bet you haven't got the guts.
> Because we know you are supporting Putin because you want Biden to be embarrassed. Now deny it dickhead.


----------



## westwall (Feb 25, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're readying for total war.  This is why disarming the populace is fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A day late, and a dollar short.


----------



## westwall (Feb 25, 2022)

night_son said:


> Sounds great on its surface, and while I absolutely believe in the inherent right of all people to defend their lives and freedom by any means available and necessary, this particular development could lead to some ugly consequences in the end. Everyone points to the Taliban as the poster children for a relatively small, ragtag, primitively armed _citizen_ force backing down or defeating a First World, state of the art foreign army. While this is true to a limited extent, both the Taliban and Afghan civilian men, women and children have paid a very high price in lives lost to British, Soviet and American invaders, over the last century.
> 
> Similarly, if the average Ukraine civilian neighborhood or village arms themselves and goes out to meet regular Russian Army forces, they will suffer catastrophic casualties. That's not to say I myself wouldn't prefer to go down fighting if Pennsylvania was invaded tomorrow by foreign enemy forces—because I absolutely would rather fight and die on my feet rather than suffer on my knees in bondage. All I'm saying is that Russian military forces might target Ukrainian civilians they would have otherwise overlooked, had those civilians not decided to take potshots at them.





The Wagner Group is operating in the Chernobyl region. 7000 scumbags who are known to be atrocity lovers.

They rape and murder wherever they are.  Pootins picked troops.


----------



## ClaireH (Feb 25, 2022)

night_son said:


> Sounds great on its surface, and while I absolutely believe in the inherent right of all people to defend their lives and freedom by any means available and necessary, this particular development could lead to some ugly consequences in the end. Everyone points to the Taliban as the poster children for a relatively small, ragtag, primitively armed _citizen_ force backing down or defeating a First World, state of the art foreign army. While this is true to a limited extent, both the Taliban and Afghan civilian men, women and children have paid a very high price in lives lost to British, Soviet and American invaders, over the last century.
> 
> Similarly, if the average Ukraine civilian neighborhood or village arms themselves and goes out to meet regular Russian Army forces, they will suffer catastrophic casualties. That's not to say I myself wouldn't prefer to go down fighting if Pennsylvania was invaded tomorrow by foreign enemy forces—because I absolutely would rather fight and die on my feet rather than suffer on my knees in bondage. All I'm saying is that Russian military forces might target Ukrainian civilians they would have otherwise overlooked, had those civilians not decided to take potshots at them.


Along those lines, there were many media outlets with reports of “old women defending the line” in Ukraine, days prior to the war. Many spirited folks standing their ground. The outcome of Ukrainians fighting on that island earlier had determination as well, but all died. I cannot in good faith cheer on the deaths of civilians who fight the good fight in vane. If I thought they had a fighting chance I would back them fully.

There is blame/responsibility on the breakaway Donbas region heads, imo, if it is factual that the 2 leaders of these provinces asked for Putin’s help to come in to defend them from Ukrainian govt forces. It is hard to believe most media sources about wars, so I don’t know if that is factual, but it’s been repeated as a factor.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 26, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Ok.  Stick your neck.out now and state who you are supporting in the Ukraine war.
> I'll bet you haven't got the guts.
> 
> Because we know you are supporting Putin because you want Biden to be embarrassed. Now deny it dickhead.



Shit bird………..If you had a brain and could think you would see that I never support communist idiots of any kind………….it is shitheads like you who support Putin and other leftist killers around the world, envious of their ability to simply murder the people who disagree with them…….


I hope the Ukrainians stack the Russians like cordwood…………it is the democrats controlling the meat puppet Biden who have allowed Putin to attack Ukraine….you dumb ass……


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Shit bird………..If you had a brain and could think you would see that I never support communist idiots of any kind………….it is shitheads like you who support Putin and other leftist killers around the world, envious of their ability to simply murder the people who disagree with them…….


Youve missed the point. You have been  supporting Putin on this because you want Biden to fail. Dont deny it dickhead. 
The Ukrainians had the right  to have guns anyway and anyone who wanted one could get it. 
You're a bit slow son. 


2aguy said:


> I hope the Ukrainians stack the Russians like cordwood…………it is the democrats controlling the meat puppet Biden who have allowed Putin to attack Ukraine….you dumb ass……


Tell the world exactly how Biden has done that bearing in mind he is now at war with him. Huh? 
You don't think real straight. Do you think at all?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Europe...Britain, France,..........the tiny selection of birding shotguns do not make your country armed.......you idiot....


We have guns you retarded c***

You can even own Uzi's. We've been over this many times before. It won't stay in your head because you are thicker than the most retarded thick piece of shit on the planet. You spout nothing but shit, continuously.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> England, France, Australia, New Zealand, Russia, Ukraine (til now), Canada, Norway, Sweden, Mexico, Japan.  Speaking of Japan, when they we e planning for the U.S. invasion of the mainland, they were going arm the citizens with pikes, machetes and pitchforks.


Try again thicko.

Come on you you can do it, stop being in American Gun Nut mode. Come on, snap out of it, try again, even get an adult to help. Try Google. Which countries have banned guns, which countries disarmed their population?

At the moment, you are as thick as a single sperm. So come on, try again, both brain cells this time.

Don't listen to 2aguy , he's the forum dipshit, thick as fuck that guy.


----------



## westwall (Feb 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Shit bird………..If you had a brain and could think you would see that I never support communist idiots of any kind………….it is shitheads like you who support Putin and other leftist killers around the world, envious of their ability to simply murder the people who disagree with them…….
> 
> 
> I hope the Ukrainians stack the Russians like cordwood…………it is the democrats controlling the meat puppet Biden who have allowed Putin to attack Ukraine….you dumb ass……





Colon, IS a shitbird.  Secretly he is rubbing himself with glee as pootin invades.


----------



## westwall (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> We have guns you retarded c***
> 
> You can even own Uzi's. We've been over this many times before. It won't stay in your head because you are thicker than the most retarded thick piece of shit on the planet. You spout nothing but shit, continuously.





No, you can't.   An Uzi is a self loading firearm that fires centerfire ammunition, thus it is a PROHIBITED WEAPON under UK law.

DURRRRRRR


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Try again thicko.
> 
> Come on you you can do it, stop being in American Gun Nut mode. Come on, snap out of it, try again, even get an adult to help. Try Google. Which countries have banned guns, which countries disarmed their population?
> 
> ...


The countries I listed have disarmed their people.  Feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 26, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> I don't have to quote any one because that is my opinion and it's good enough for me.
> 
> My point is perfectly correct and it is a conundrum.
> If you're not supporting the Russians, publically state exactly who you are supporting. I'll bet you don't. You don't have the courage.
> See how bold you are now.


So, you're just talking out of your ass.  Got it


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, you can't.   An Uzi is a self loading firearm that fires centerfire ammunition, thus it is a PROHIBITED WEAPON under UK law.
> 
> DURRRRRRR


I assume you're doing this deliberately, unless you're another retarded gun nut.


Goto 4:20 and try again. We've been over this a thousand times and nothing stays in a gun nuts head. Are your heads empty or what?

When you watch the video, shove a finger in one ear so hopefully it'll stay in. But I doubt it, fucking born thick, remain thick.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The countries I listed have disarmed their people.  Feel free to prove me wrong.



Try again thicko.


----------



## westwall (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I assume you're doing this deliberately, unless you're another retarded gun nut.
> 
> 
> Goto 4:20 and try again. We've been over this a thousand times and nothing stays in a gun nuts head. Are your heads empty or what?
> ...





Dude, if it is an AIR RIFLE it can be a PROHIBITED WEAPON if it is capable of firing multiple times.

I get my info from the southdown gun club site.

But you stick with "adam"


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

westwall said:


> Dude, if it is an AIR RIFLE it can be a PROHIBITED WEAPON if it is capable of firing multiple times.


Watch the video thicko, your posts are a joke a minute.


----------



## westwall (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Watch the video thicko, your posts are a joke a minute.





I will trust a gun club over "adam" , moron.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Try again thicko.


6 people out of 100 have a gun?  Uh yeah, that's a "disarmed population"...lol


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

westwall said:


> I will trust a gun club over "adam" , moron.


Then joke posts you will continue to post. When it comes to guns outside of the states, I can't fix stupid. Stoopid you will remain, I suppose it's the only way you guys keep your gun agenda, plead ignorance of the outside world.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> 6 people out of 100 have a gun?  Uh yeah, that's a "disarmed population"...lol


People in the UK are not frightened like you pussies, so not many bother with guns. You shit yourself at your own shadow.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Yours has.


Thick retard.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> People in the UK are not frightened like you pussies, so not many bother with guns. You shit yourself at your own shadow.


No, the government told them they can't own guns.  The gun ownership rate in the UK isn't voluntary...lol


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

Come on 2aguy , you and the other gun nut jobs whinge that foreigners stick their noses into American gun debate. You guys have your snouts up Ukraine's.

Why the hypocrisy?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> No, the government told them they can't own guns.  The gun ownership rate in the UK isn't voluntary...lol


You are so stupid and retarded.

Now you've gone from UK not having guns to having guns. Thick hunt


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Come on 2aguy , you and the other gun nut jobs whinge that foreigners stick their noses into American gun debate. You guys have your snouts up Ukraine's.
> 
> Why the hypocrisy?




Again, shithead....I don't care what they talk about......I talk about their dumb gun control laws that just lost Ukraine their freedom.........you idiot.


Show one post where I complain about tommy and the other anti-gun, putin boot licking facsists complain about our gun laws....I debate everyone, in particular idiots from Europe who live under the protection of U.S. guns, then complain about our guns......

They better learn about guns fast, or they will have to learn Russian....


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> People in the UK are not frightened like you pussies, so not many bother with guns. You shit yourself at your own shadow.




You should tell that to the criminals in Britain who are importing guns in a flood......drug turf won't protect itself...


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You should tell that to the criminals in Britain who are importing guns in a flood......drug turf won't protect itself...


You mean the tiny minority? Nah. The majority are not interested.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> No, the government told them they can't own guns.  The gun ownership rate in the UK isn't voluntary...lol


We have guns via a sensible regulated certification system. It's to weed out the deranged of society, you guys give those retards guns by default. The size of gun is regulated, the person owning said gin is vetted. Those who want a gun, applies and own a gun. Those who don't want one, doesn't bother applying. Those too deranged, apply and are declined. The deranged in America own guns. You blast your school kids away, they never got a chance in life 

You laugh and joke at gun crime, responsible nations don't. That's the difference between developed nations and American Gun Nuts.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Feb 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> See.............you are wrong....they aren't giving them AR-15s.........they are giving them AK-47s.....


Which are real assault rifles, not single shot semi-auto hunting rifles.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I assume you're doing this deliberately, unless you're another retarded gun nut.
> 
> 
> Goto 4:20 and try again. We've been over this a thousand times and nothing stays in a gun nuts head. Are your heads empty or what?
> ...


Yeah in .22 caliber rimfire.  AND you have to keep it locked in the arms vault of an authorized gunclub.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> We have guns via a sensible regulated certification system. It's to weed out the deranged of society, you guys give those retards guns by default. The size of gun is regulated, the person owning said gin is vetted. Those who want a gun, applies and own a gun. Those who don't want one, doesn't bother applying. Those too deranged, apply and are declined. The deranged in America own guns. You blast your school kids away, they never got a chance in life
> 
> You laugh and joke at gun crime, responsible nations don't. That's the difference between developed nations and American Gun Nuts.


Your system "weeds out" everyone the police think doesn't have a NEED to have firearms.  Ownership is entire at government/police discretion.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Yeah in .22 caliber rimfire.  AND you have to keep it locked in the arms vault of an authorized gunclub.


Yes. You should too.

Now that has been covered, you can move on past that, or does it still trouble you?

Bear in mind you will have to go back to default mode and say Brits don't have guns and totally forget your rimfire comment. But hopefully we have that covered so you don't have to repeat it


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Your system "weeds out" everyone the police think doesn't have a NEED to have firearms.  Ownership is entire at government/police discretion.


No, the person's actions in the past weeds them out, the police don't decide, they check your history. If you are of good character, have a reason, and never been in trouble, you are good to go with a gun.

Hopefully you now see how it works, in America, any nut job buys a gun, hence why you shoot your children as a sport.


----------



## westwall (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> People in the UK are not frightened like you pussies, so not many bother with guns. You shit yourself at your own shadow.





Captain Caveman said:


> We have guns via a sensible regulated certification system. It's to weed out the deranged of society, you guys give those retards guns by default. The size of gun is regulated, the person owning said gin is vetted. Those who want a gun, applies and own a gun. Those who don't want one, doesn't bother applying. Those too deranged, apply and are declined. The deranged in America own guns. You blast your school kids away, they never got a chance in life
> 
> You laugh and joke at gun crime, responsible nations don't. That's the difference between developed nations and American Gun Nuts.





Which is why you morons begged for us to send you ours when you got waxed at Dunkirk.

Moron.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You should tell that to the criminals in Britain who are importing guns in a flood......drug turf won't protect itself...


All 6,622 of them.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 26, 2022)

westwall said:


> Which is why you morons begged for us to send you ours when you got waxed at Dunkirk.
> 
> Moron.


Whey hey, Dunkirk, that's a new one. You and I weren't there, but, I'm glad to see you personally are taking the credit. Glad you got that out of your system, well done. Now you can give yourself a pat on the head, a rub on the tummy, and skip along. Good boy, well done.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 28, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're readying for total war.  This is why disarming the populace is fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame they didn't do this a long time ago.

The US,  having a thriving gun culture,  has millions of Sharpshooter grade long gun enthusiast who have not only personally fired thousands of rounds of ammunition and understand how to set up and dial in their sights and optics but also understand maximum point blank range and holdover to target.  Many of those were also home taught armorers that strip their weapons down to the receiver thereby giving themselves the ability to repair their own weapons and the weapons of others.

Had Ukrainians had this right in the past... they would be far better positioned today to strange of Russian aggression.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 28, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> All 6,622 of them.


Give me a break man... Your government believed you couldn't be trusted with a fucking pint glass.  It is no wonder you've been brainwashed into believing no civilian can be trusted with a firearm.





__





						BBC NEWS | UK | Pubs warn over plastic pints plan
					






					news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Dagosa (Feb 28, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're readying for total war.  This is why disarming the populace is fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ridiculous. The Ukrainians are expanding their rights to include military weapons like full autos and shoulder fired anti tank, aircraft  and helicopter weapons. You  don’t think it’s OK for these weapons to be handed around during times of peace do you. A real dah moment.
Ukrainians were always allowed to own….
“Citizens are permitted to own non-fully automatic rifles and shotguns as long as they are stored properly when not in use.”

You obviously have never been in the military firing full autos and anti tank weapons.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 28, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Ridiculous. The Ukrainians are expanding their rights to include...shoulder fired anti tank, aircraft  and helicopter weapons.
> 
> You obviously have never been in the military firing full autos and anti tank weapons.


No they aren't.  Stop lying.

I've fired more rounds on rock-'n'-roll than you'll ever know.  I've fired Dragons, LAWs, TOWs, AT-4s, M-242 automatic cannons and dropped 3 rounds in a 4.2" mortar.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 28, 2022)

I understand your embarrassment and jealousy.

Americans are trusted with semi automatic firearms while the UK just barely trusts you with a drinking glass.

Very sad.


----------



## Dagosa (Feb 28, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> No they aren't.  Stop lying.
> 
> I've fired more rounds on rock-'n'-roll than you'll ever know.  I've fired Dragons, LAWs, TOWs, AT-4s, M-242 automatic cannons and dropped 3 rounds in a 4.2" mortar.


Sure you have……
BTW, any idiot knows who has been following this mess, that  all men of age are encouraged to take up military arms as well, that  were previously restricted, just like every fucking industrialized nation in the world foolish. They are no developed nations that don’t regulate firearms foolish. You were never in the military were you ? BTW, No one regulates weapons more then OUR military does, NO ONE. If you were in the military, you’d know that.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Sure you have……
> BTW, any idiot knows who has been following this mess, that  all men of age are encouraged to take up military arms as well, that  were previously restricted, just like every fucking industrialized nation in the world foolish. They are no developed nations that don’t regulate firearms foolish. You were never in the military were you ? BTW, No one regulates weapons more then OUR military does, NO ONE. If you were in the military, you’d know that.


The US armed forces doesn't regulate firearms.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The US armed forces doesn't regulate firearms.


Seriously ? You never served your country in the military then. That’s hilarious.
while on duty, NO US military person other then officer personnel can carry an unissued firearm of any kind. Firearms other then for training periods or in war zones or by special order or detail, CANNOT CARRY a firearm. While off duty, it’s up to the discretion of the base commander to allow soldiers to carry a sidearm and then only if the have a legal permit in the district the base resides. Essentially, no soldier can carry an unregulated firearm at any time. Soldiers cannot also use/carry  any arm they have not been trained for Except by special order. You really don’t know what you’re talking about.
READ IT and educate yourself.








						DOD Establishes Procedure for Military Personnel to Carry Guns on Base
					

DOD released its official policy for how and when military personnel can be armed for their own personal protection while on military bases.




					freebeacon.com
				





			https://armypubs.army.mil/epubs/DR_pubs/DR_a/pdf/web/r190_14.pdf


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Seriously ? You never served your country in the military then. That’s hilarious.
> while on duty, NO US military person other then officer personnel can carry an unissued firearm of any kind. Firearms other then for training periods or in war zones or by special order or detail, CANNOT CARRY a firearm. While off duty, it’s up to the discretion of the base commander to allow soldiers to carry a sidearm and then only if the have a legal permit in the district the base resides. Essentially, no soldier can carry an unregulated firearm at any time. Soldiers cannot also use/carry  any arm they have not been trained for Except by special order. You really don’t know what you’re talking about.
> READ IT and educate yourself.
> 
> ...


I stored personal weapons in the arms room and used them to hunt and shoot on post.  I kept a pistol in my POV.  When off post and off duty, I concealed carried.  When I lived off post, I kept firearms in my apartment.  The Army never told me what firearms I could keep and bear while off post and off duty.  What fucked up unit were you in?...lol


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 1, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I stored personal weapons in the arms room and used them to hunt and shoot on post.  I kept a pistol in my POV.  When off post and off duty, I concealed carried.  When I lived off post, I kept firearms in my apartment.  The Army never told me what firearms I could keep and bear while off post and off duty.  What fucked up unit were you in?...lol




The imaginary Unicorn Brigade.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I stored personal weapons in the arms room and used them to hunt and shoot on post.  I kept a pistol in my POV.  When off post and off duty, I concealed carried.  When I lived off post, I kept firearms in my apartment.  The Army never told me what firearms I could keep and bear while off post and off duty.  What fucked up unit were you in?...lol


You’re FOS. You never told us what unit you were in. Cub scouts ? You just made up shit.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> You’re FOS. You never told us what unit you were in. Cub scouts ? You just made up shit.


Anyone who claims the chain of command can regulate a serviceman's gun ownership off post is a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Anyone who claims the chain of command can regulate a serviceman's gun ownership off post is a lying sack of shit.


Now you’re changing your tune. Now it’s just off post troll. Read the references. When off post servicemen are required to follow the regulations in the US of the state the post is in. How simple are you dufus. When on duty, on base  firearms are regulated.   Maybe you can’t read. You can’t run around in uniform carrying a firearm that isn’t regulated, on duty or off . I could give a shit what you Gunaholics claim you did. 90% of the time it’s FOS.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> Now you’re changing your tune. Now it’s just off post troll. Read the references. When off post servicemen are required to follow the regulations in the US of the state the post is in. How simple are you dufus. When on duty, on base  firearms are regulated dufus.  Maybe you can’t read. You can’t run around in uniform carrying a firearm that isn’t regulated, on duty or off dumbo.


You said a post commander can regulate what guns a soldier can own and you're full of shit.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You said a post commander can regulate what guns a soldier can own and you're full of shit.


No I did not. Read the regs. You're totally confused. The base commander has discretion allowing soldiers to carry firearms on base when not on duty. The soldier still must hold a valid permit if required by the state ( or country) the post is in. Geesus, stationed in Europe, you could have your personal firearm ( if even allowed and licensed ) placed in the armory on base in countries with strict gun control. On duty, it’s under the strict regulations of his duty requirements. As a medic for example  one could not carry a firearm while on duty anytime on base or off unless under orders or on a medical evacuation mission in hostile areas. You’re bogus comments  trying to make it look like any military personell is  exempt from firearm regs…..they aren’t and they are strict.


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You said a post commander can regulate what guns a soldier can own and you're full of shit.







The Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act of 2004, a little-known federal law that was extended to apply to military personnel in 2013, already gives *credentialed troops* — in addition to military police — authority to carry weapons while off duty in all 50 states and the District of Columbia, according to a U.S. military official.

And, the base commanded is the final decider. 

Credentialed means, they must be legal to carry in the state they reside at the time.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 1, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I stored personal weapons in the arms room and used them to hunt and shoot on post.  I kept a pistol in my POV.  When off post and off duty, I concealed carried.  When I lived off post, I kept firearms in my apartment.  The Army never told me what firearms I could keep and bear while off post and off duty.  What fucked up unit were you in?...lol


He played PanzerBlitz(tm) once.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 1, 2022)

Dagosa said:


> No I did not. Read the regs. You're totally confused. The base commander has discretion allowing soldiers to carry firearms on base when not on duty. The soldier still must hold a valid permit if required by the state ( or country) the post is in. Geesus, stationed in Europe, you could have your personal firearm ( if even allowed and licensed ) placed in the armory on base in countries with strict gun control. On duty, it’s under the strict regulations of his duty requirements. As a medic for example  one could not carry a firearm while on duty anytime on base or off unless under orders or on a medical evacuation mission in hostile areas. You’re bogus comments  trying to make it look like any military personell is  exempt from firearm regs…..they aren’t and they are strict.


You said a post commander can regulate a serviceman's gun ownership anytime, even off post.  Stop your lying


----------



## Dagosa (Mar 1, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> He played PanzerBlitz(tm) once.


And you played with your little phalanx symbol.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Mar 1, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You said a post commander can regulate a serviceman's gun ownership anytime, even off post.  Stop your lying


But then, he'll never post!


----------

